# The Craiglist estate sale 180 project.



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Had an earlier thread on this but lost it somehow. - Anyway - I got the setup months back from craigslist at an estate sale. 180G, stand, 3 eheim canisters, 3 AC110's UV, Co2, several lights countless boxes of equipment for $300.

Sold off some stuff, used some stuff for my other setups, some of the boxes and boxes of stuff is on the shelf for later. After selling stuff I didnt want, I had about $150 cash out in it.

New:
Beamsworks 72" 7250 lumen LED - $140 ebay
40B for sump $40 DPG petco
Eheim Jager 300 $25
DEshops PF1800 HOB overflow - $40 clearance
Aqueon AQ6000 - $130
Parts for plumbing, sump build, 3d background ,tank clean up and trim paint, etc etc $150

Est total as of now - ~$650 or so

Tank was covered in latex paint on trim and back. Did tank trim in a textured spray paint. Background is foam and drylok / concrete color / krylon fusion. PFS from local pool shop.

I'll detail the sump in a post tonight maybe. Its a simple wet dry, that utilizes Seachem Pond Matrix.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

That's a check of a deal! Lookin good.


----------



## matt121966 (Mar 6, 2012)

Great deal


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks nice man! Did some serious bargain shopping.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

I just have to figure out how to aquascape this thing


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What's going in the tank?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

That actually looks like a 125. What are the dimensions?


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

6x2x2. dimensions - its a 180. Theres 3-4" of bacground in there

Eventuallly its going to be placidiochromis tanzania star sapphires. Theyre very tiny right now and it will be months before theyre ready to go in. I may put mbuna in there for a few months


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Borsig said:


> 6x2x2. dimensions - its a 180. Theres 3-4" of bacground in there
> 
> Eventuallly its going to be placidiochromis tanzania star sapphires. Theyre very tiny right now and it will be months before theyre ready to go in. I may put mbuna in there for a few months


Oh, ok. Couldn't see the depth in the pic.


----------



## Borsig (Nov 21, 2012)

Hard to believe its been two years since I got the 180 up and running. Wow. Where does time go?

I was looking back and thinking to myself, how much better the the tank seemed to look with nothing in it - minimalist.

Here is how it looks today -


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Very nice!!!

Great job matching background with your rock colors, makes it much more realistic and challenging to figure out where background and rocks meet.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

+1. Looks great


----------



## Dovii 64 (May 18, 2014)

Very nice. :thumb:


----------

